# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Nek en schouder

## ypsilon61

Hallo

Ik ben in 1989 gevallen had toen last van mijn linkerschouder ben na vijf en een half jaar veel pijn eindelijk bij een goede arts terecht gekomen die mij verhaal geloofde en heeft mij geopereerd
Ik heb echter in al die jaren daarna veel nek en schouder klachten gehouden , ook veel naar een fysiotherapeut geweest en steeds weer na een tijd weggestuurd met de mededeling ik kan er niets meer mee. De huisarts wilde me dan ook weer niet doorsturen. Ik kwam in een cirkel terecht dan weer naar de huisarts die me weer stuurde me weer naar de fysio die probeerde weer wat en stuurde me weer naar huis. Steeds weer dezelfde klachten , pijn in mijn rechterarm , doorstromen naar mijn hele arm schoudepijn, hoofd pijnen vooral ook veel gekraakt van mijn nek ik word echt wakker van een harde knak in mijn nek maar dat gebeurde ook wel eens overdag soms is het ook net of ze een zak zand in mijn nek hebben gestrooid nu denk ik zelf dat er toch iets niet goed zit in mijn nek en dat daar ook de schouderklachten vandaan komen.met wat voor onderzoek kun je hier achter komen.
WIE HEEFT HIER OOK LAST VAN EN WIE DENKT MET MIJ MEE?
ik zoek een oplossing voor mijn pijn

Wie helpt mij groetjes yvoger

----------

